
Volkswagen ID3 has “massive” software problems - kozak
https://electrek.co/2019/12/19/volkswagen-id3-has-massive-software-problems-as-company-begins-year-of-ev-introductions/
======
kozak
I immediately understood that this is the case once I heard that VW is
manufacturing the cars, but intend to deliver them only half a year later. And
now my suspicion is confirmed. I bet they are trying to not just simply get
the software running, but get all the Automotive SPICE procedures right, which
is probably the real culprit here.

